# Greatest Movie Line Ever



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Just got this in an email..... lol

Bob Hope, Paulette Goddard and Richard Carlson

View attachment Greatest_Movie_Line_Ever.wmv


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Definitely a quote for the times.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Ditto that!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse. ( Godfather )
Is this some radical new death therapy ? ( What about Bob )
Here's looking at you kid. ( Casablanca )


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

"If you're going to shoot, shoot. Don't talk."


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

The two best lines in movies has to be these. They are my favorite.

Bounty hunter says, "A man has to make a living.". Josie says, "Dying isn't much of a living." (The Outlaw Josie Wells)

Wyatt Earp- "You gonna shuck that smoke wagon or just stand there and bleed?". Actually that whole scene is pretty good.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Your going to need a bigger boat (Jaws ) 1975 35 years ago...wow

I love the smell of napalm in the morning ( Apocalyps Now) 1979....

I know what you're thinking: "Did he fire six shots, or only five?" Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement, I've kinda lost track myself. But being as this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself one question: "Do I feel lucky?" Well do ya, punk? ( Dirty Harry )1971


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*Gus McCrae*: "A man who wouldn't cheat for a poke don't want one bad enough. "

Lonesome Dove


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

*Movie Lines*

From Tombstone - 
"I'll be your huckleberry."
"He's down by the creek, walking on water."


----------



## speckledredfish (Jun 18, 2008)

I dont need no stinking bages. Cracks me up


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Death by stereo - Lost Boys


----------



## LRM (Sep 1, 2004)

*Once upon a time deep, deep in the jungle...*

"Once upon a time deep, deep in the jungle there was a little engine that could and he was chuggin' his way across the enemy line.

chugga chugga chugga chugga, chugga chugga chugga chugga, toot toot "Major Payne"


----------



## Cast Off (Jun 24, 2004)

Young Frankinstien...
"WHAT KNOCKERS"
"tsank you Doctor"


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

"You can't handle the truth!"


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

I teach a unit on Lonesome Dove. I'll try to attach the list of quotes my students and I have come up with over the years. BTW-these are from the movie-not the book.

Whoops-sorry it didn't work. Oh well, there are only 184 of them!

Anyone know how to attach a word document?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

"The sheriff is a nig(bong)"


----------



## Fishiola (Apr 30, 2009)

"What Jefferson was saying was, Hey! You know, we left this England place 'cause it was bogus; so if we don't get some cool rules ourselves - *pronto!* - we'll just be bogus too! Get it?" -Jeff Spicoli


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Crocodile Dundee

"That's not a knife, THIS is a knife"


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

There's a jungle cat in the bathroom! (The Hangover)


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

First one that popped in my head, it was on last night...pretty funny still...

"Is that how you want to play it? Cause I'll play it like that. I'll play it like Lionel Richie, all night long, lady. Oh yeah. I'll call some guys from my neck of the woods. And we're not talking about, Brooke, about a couple of queens who know a few grapples. We're talking about Polacks that don't have a god**** future. That's right. We can make sh** real uncomfortable around here, and that's what we're going to do."


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Jaw's...your gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm just tryin' to keep everything in balance, Woodrow. You do more work than you got to, so it's my obligation to do less. 


You ever bring that tongue of yours north of the Canadian River, I'll cut it off and feed it to my wolf pups.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Eastwood in Gran Torino



> Ever notice how you come across somebody once in a while you shouldn't have ****ed with?
> 
> That's me.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

"Life's a garden, dig it." - Joe Dirt

"It put's the lotion on it's skin" - Buffalo Bob

"F*** me like a black guy!" - Heartbreak Kid

"I think I have the black lung pop...cough,cough" - Zoolander

"Get in my belly!" - Austin Powers


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm gunna come at you like a spider monkey old man!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Johnny Ringo - You retired too?

Doc Holliday - Not me, I'm in my prime.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

"I'll make ya famous"

Young guns, Billy the Kid


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

> Bounty hunter says, "A man has to make a living.". Josie says, "Dying isn't much of a living." (The Outlaw Josie Wells)


X2

Also kinda partial to another by ole Josie

"Are you gonna pull those pistols or whistle Dixie?"

OH and don't forget

"To hell with them fellas. Buzzards gotta eat, same as worms." LMFAO


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

"The hell with them fellas, buzzards gotta eat, same as worms" - Josie Wales


----------



## WhoDeyBen (Jun 2, 2010)

"How can you get fie-ud from pushin a bruum.....around a ruum" 
Good Will Hunting

"Cuz a man who does like to rent pigs, well.........he's hard to stop"
Lonesome Dove

"we got a pool...and a pond.....pond would be good for you"
Caddyshack


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*Talladega Nights*

*Cal Naughton, Jr.*: There is something I want to get off my chest. It's about that summer, when you went away to community college. I got an offer to do Playgirl Magazine, and I did it. I did a full spread for Playgirl Magazine. I mean spread man, I pulled my butt apart and stuff. I was totally nude. it was weird, I... I mean you probably didn't hear about it because I went under the name of Mike Honcho.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

HOO'S NEXT said:


> X2
> 
> Also kinda partial to another by ole Josie
> 
> ...


 Josey: "Everytime I get to likin' someone, they ain't around very long.......
Old Indian: I noticed when you get to dislikin' someone, they ain't around very long either.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

donkeyman said:


> *Cal Naughton, Jr.*: There is something I want to get off my chest. It's about that summer, when you went away to community college. I got an offer to do Playgirl Magazine, and I did it. I did a full spread for Playgirl Magazine. I mean spread man, I pulled my butt apart and stuff. I was totally nude. it was weird, I... I mean you probably didn't hear about it because I went under the name of Mike Honcho.


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:rotfl:


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I think the all time greatest was from Gone With The Wind "frankly my dear I don't give a dam". There a lot of one liners that have become popular recently (last 20 years) as some have pointed out above.


----------



## Marlin-Mania (Oct 22, 2004)

Son, we live in a world that has walls, and those walls have to be guarded by men with guns. Whose gonna do it? You? You, Lt. Weinburg? I have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom.... You have the luxury of not knowing what I know. That Santiago's death, while tragic, probably saved lives. And that my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives. You don't want the truth because deep down in places you don't talk about at parties, you want me on that wall, you need me on that wall. 
...
I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very freedom that I provide, then questions the manner in which I provide it. I would rather you just said thank you, and went on your way, Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a weapon, and stand a post. Either way, I don't give a **** what you think you are entitled to.


----------



## dukhunter (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey! You scratched my anchor! Caddyshack

You live your life between your legs! Top Gun

If you ain't first you're last! Ricky Bobby


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

" I myself cannot." Dr. Hannibal Lechter in Silense of the Lambs


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

" Did you just say meow? "


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

I have the inclination and the wherewithal, but unfortunately, I haven't the time.


----------



## mcmahanb (Oct 24, 2005)

"I have the inclination and the wherewithal, but unfortunately, I haven't the time."

Reminds me of another from that movie." I regret trifling with married women, I abhor my occassional departures from the truth, I am deeply ashamed at cheating at cards. Lord, forgive me for taking your name in vain, my Saturday drunkenes, my Sunday sloth. But mostly, forgive me for the men I have killed in anger.... and those that I am about to." 

But one of my favorites is, "I won't be wronged, I won't be insulted and I won't be laid a hand on. I don't do these things to others and I require the same from them."


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

"I'll have what she's having." when harry met sally

"_There's only two men I trust. One of 'em's me, the other one's not you_" ~ Con Air

"I'm going to make him an offer he can't refuse." Marlon Brando the Godfather

"_Women need a reason to have sex. Men just need a place_" City Slickers

"Take me to bed or lose me forever" meg ryan Top Gun


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

^^^ I know this movie!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Its a classic silent film!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

"We all got it comin, kid" Eastwood as Will Munny, Unforgiven

"lying low is not what I do" Nicholson in The Departed

Peter Sellers as Inspector Clouso:

Matron: "That's a priceless Steinway!"
Clouso: "NOT Anymore!"

Clouso: "Does your dog bite"?
Clerk: "Non"
Snarl snap bite
Clouso: "I thought you said your dog does not bite!"
Clerk: "That is not my dog"

Dreyfus: "The beggar was the lookout man for the gang"
Clouso" That is impossible! How could a blind man be a lookout?"
Dreyfus: "How could an idiot be a police officer?"
Clouso: "Well all he has to do is enlist"

And of course, Tony Montana ( Al Pacino)

"Say hello to my leetle friend!"


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

"Pretty big talk for a one-eyed fat man."
"Fill yore hand, you sonuvabeech!"


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

[_To Gail Stanwyck, who answers the door wearing a towel._]
Fletch: Can I borrow your towel? My car just hit a water buffalo.



Caddyshack
Carl Spackler: This crowd has gone deadly silent, a Cinderella story outta nowhere. Former greenskeeper and now about to become the masters champion

Animal House
Bluto: Over? Did you say "over"? Nothing is over until we decide it is! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? H~ll no! 


Fast Times
Jeff Spicoli: Relax, all right? My old man is a television repairman, he's got this ultimate set of tools. I can fix it.

​


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

"So a hot older woman made you feel her cans, were they built for speed or comfort? Did you give her the motor boat, you did, you did give her the motorboat, you motorboatin' son of a b****you ol' sailor you!"


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

"I don't favor talkin' to vermin but I'll talk to you just this once. If anything happens to that store or that bank, I'm not going to the governer or the president of the united states, I'm comin' to see you!"

"That sounds like a threat Mr. Chisum" 

"Wrong word FACT!!!"


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

"Nice home..I almost bought this place. Then I found out Hop A long Cassidy killed himself here. Bow and arrow..very weird."

"Does this proposition entail me dressing up as little bo peep?"




-Fletch


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

two great lines from Gladiator...

Maximus : "at my signal, unleash he77"

Commodus : "AM I NOT MERCIFUL"


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

you guys have time to sit around and watch movies???? noway!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

"I have to return some video tapes." - American Psycho

"I want to play a game." - Saw


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life, son.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Forrest Gump - Bubba

I'll bet there's shrimp
all in these waters.



They tell me these Vietnams
is a good shrimp.



After we win this war
and we take over everything,



we can get American shrimpers out
here and shrimp these waters.



Just shrimp all the time, man.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

In the Movie _Mulan_

*Chicken boy? Say that to my face, ya limp noodle! *


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

*Point Break - **Bodhi*: If you want the ultimate, you've got to be willing to pay the ultimate price. It's not tragic to die doing what you love.

*Armageddon - **Rockhound*: You know we're sitting on four million pounds of fuel, one nuclear weapon and a thing that has 270,000 moving parts built by the lowest bidder. Makes you feel good, doesn't it?

*Armageddon - **Rockhound*: Yeah, I remember this one. It's where the, uh, the coyote sat his arse down in a slingshot then he strapped himself to an Acme rocket. Is that - is that what we're doin' here?

*Top Gun - **Stinger*: And if you screw up just this much, you'll be flying a cargo plane full of rubber dog shat out of Hong Kong!


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

"What we have here is a failure to communicate." 

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

from Godfather II...

Michael : "don't ask me about my business, Kate"


----------



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

Young Guns

They can't see us, we're in the spirit world.

&

Did you see the size of that CHICKEN?!


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Big mouth don't make a big man.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Come meet my little friend [al pachino] scarface


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

"Please be 18"

-Ricky Bobby


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Lonesome Dove, both Gus lines - "It's a little early to be wiggling your worm ain't it Jake?" and "Whew, this water's cold, think it done shriveled my pod." 


Joe Dirt - "Say it don't spray it brother dang."


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*"do you feel lucky punk" CLINT EASTWOOD*


----------



## Greg H (Sep 3, 2010)

How 'bout a bumper sandwich, booger lips? - Ernest P. Worrell


----------



## garret813 (Mar 23, 2007)

Can't believe nobody has used anything from Dumb & Dumber. They don't have any double meaning deep life lesson quotes, they just make me laugh every time I hear them. I can go on and on but these are some of my favorites.

*Harry*: I can't believe we drove around all day, and there's not a single job in this town. There is nothing, nada, zip! 
*Lloyd*: Yeah! Unless you wanna work forty hours a week.

*Harry*: I expected the Rocky Mountains to be a little rockier than this. *Lloyd*: I was thinking the same thing, that John Denver's full of s*** man.

*State Trooper*: Pullover! 
*Harry*: No, it's a cardigan but thanks for noticing. 
*Lloyd*: Yeah, killer boots man!

*Lloyd*: Excuse me, Flo? 
*Lloyd*: Flo, like the TV show. Uh, what is the Soup Du Jour? 
*Flo, Waitress #1*: It's the Soup of the Day. 
*Lloyd*: Mmmm. That sounds good. I'll have that

*Sea Bass' Friend*: Kick his a**, Sea Bass!

*Harry*: Yeah I called her up. She gave me a bunch of **** about me not listening to her, or something. I don't know, I wasn't really paying attention.

*Harry*: [_shivering_] Lloyd, I can't feel my fingers, they're numb! 
*Lloyd*: Oh well here, take this extra pair of gloves, my hands are starting to get a little sweaty. 
*Harry*: Extra gloves? You've had extra gloves this whole time? 
*Lloyd*: Uh yea, we are in the Rockies. Jeez!


----------



## PistolPete57 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Best Movie Line ever*

From "Once upon A Time In The West" Mr. Choo Choo was telling Frank (Henry Fonda) that he was supposed to scare the people only, not kill them.

Mr. Choo Choo: Frank you were supposed to scare them.

Frank: *People scare better when they are dieing.*

This is an all time classic western. Do yourself a favor next time you are wondering what to watch. All Star cast, Jason Robards, Henry Fonda, Charles Bronson and you can't forget Claudia Cardinale. The music score is great too.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Once upon a time in teh west is a great movie and that claudia has the most beautiful eyes

however I saw 2 quotes from Top Gun and nobody mentioned the greatest line of all time

"Son , your ego is writing checks your body cant cash"


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

"I don't throw up when I drink, I throw up when I don't drink."

Reporter to Roy Munson......"So Roy, are you still drinking?"

Roy........"Um, well, no, not right.....well, why, you buying?"


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

"Get busy livin', or get busy dyin'." - Red, _The Shawshank Redemption_


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

"and keep the change ya filthy animal" -home alone


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Eventually, all things merge into one, and a river runs through it. The river was cut by the world's great flood and runs over rocks from the basement of time. On some of the rocks are timeless raindrops. Under the rocks are the words, and some of the words are theirs.
*I am haunted by waters.*
- Norman Maclean, _A River Runs Through It_


----------



## Catfishy (Jul 2, 2009)

Top Gun

Son, your ego is writing checks your body can't cash.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

I might be stealing slopoke's thunder, (he's not a Jedi anymore)

May the Force be with you.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Life Aquatic said:


> I might be stealing slopoke's thunder, (*he's not a Jedi anymore*)
> 
> May the Force be with you.


Hmmm. So certain, are you?


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

slopoke said:


> Hmmm. So certain, are you?


That was a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Without a doubt the very best... Cool Hand Luke ..." What we have here is a failure to communicate"


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Always a good one.

Pulp Fiction

*Jules*: The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he, who in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Cheif Dan George in Little Big Man: "sometimes the magic works....sometimes it doesn't"


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

"walter, he peed on my rug." :smile:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Play it once, Sam. For old times' sake. :rybka:


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

"I smell varmint puntang." 

"You gotta improvise, adapt, overcome."

"Somebody's gonna have to go back and get a s#!tload of dimes!"

"He said the sheriff is near"
"No dad-blamit, I said the sheriff is a ni-(bong)"

"They darker than us... woof!"

"Your mother and I wanted children, imagine our disappointment when you arrived."


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Ray, people will come Ray. They'll come to Iowa for reasons they can't even fathom. They'll turn up your driveway not knowing for sure why they're doing it. They'll arrive at your door as innocent as children, longing for the past. Of course, we won't mind if you look around, you'll say. It's only $20 per person. They'll pass over the money without even thinking about it: for it is money they have and peace they lack. And they'll walk out to the bleachers; sit in shirtsleeves on a perfect afternoon. They'll find they have reserved seats somewhere along one of the baselines, where they sat when they were children and cheered their heroes. And they'll watch the game and it'll be as if they dipped themselves in magic waters. The memories will be so thick they'll have to brush them away from their faces. People will come Ray. The one constant through all the years, Ray, has been baseball. America has rolled by like an army of steamrollers. It has been erased like a blackboard, rebuilt and erased again. But baseball has marked the time. This field, this game: it's a part of our past, Ray. It reminds of us of all that once was good and it could be again. Oh... people will come Ray. People will most definitely come.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*You Old Guys*

You old guys forgot this one...

There's no way, no way that you came from my loins. Soon as I get home, first thing I'm gonna do is punch yo mamma in da mouth.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Ray Kinsella: Hey... Dad? 
"You wanna have a catch?"


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> You old guys forgot this one...
> 
> There's no way, no way that you came from my loins. Soon as I get home, first thing I'm gonna do is punch yo mamma in da mouth.


Oh I love your suits. It must have been a b~tch to get a 68 Extra Fat and a 12 Dwarf.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

There are Two kinds of spurs my friend...... Those that come in by the door...hahahaha and those that come in through the window!

Eli Wallach
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

"Over? Did you say "over"? Nothing is over until we decide it is! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell no!"--Bluto in Animal House

"Well, what I mean by that, sir, is... if you was to put me and this here sniper rifle anywhere up to and including one mile of Adolf Hitler with a clear line of sight, sir... pack your bags, fellas, war's over. Amen."--Private Jackson in Saving Private Ryan

"Wrong? You ain't never been right, about nothing! And dig this you ********, and dig it good. Barnes has been shot seven times and he ain't dead, does that mean anything to you, huh? Barnes ain't meant to die! The only thing that can kill Barnes is Barnes."--Rhah in Platoon
"


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm gonna barbeque yo' *** in molasses!


----------



## Teedavid (Aug 12, 2005)

Ben Johnson to John Wayne in Chisum when they were facing the bandidos at the river "Well What are we gone-a do"


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

*Classic*

Oh! Thats gonna leave a mark-Tommy Boy


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

"Of course I'm serious...and don't call me Shirley" Airplane


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> You old guys forgot this one...
> 
> There's no way, no way that you came from my loins. Soon as I get home, first thing I'm gonna do is punch yo mamma in da mouth.


Trust me.....you don't want to call anyone old in here. :rotfl:
BTW do you have a boat called "1 that got away"?


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Cowboy -" Why do you do it?" Doc Holliday- " Wyatt Earp is my friend " Cowboy- " Friend hell, I got lots of friends" Doc Holliday- " I don't "


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

JuanGrande said:


> From Tombstone -
> "I'll be your huckleberry."
> "He's down by the creek, walking on water."


X2.
"Why Johnny Ringo, You look like somebody just Walked over your grave"


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Willie Nelson - Rhinestone Cowboy (? I think)

"I'm gonna get me some whiskey and find me a gal that can suck chrome off a trailer hitch ball ......."


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

*Porky's*

Wendy answers the phone and says,...

Has anyone seen Mike Hunt ?

Mike Hunt !!

Has anyone seen Mike Hunt ?


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

"In order to converse with an equal, an Irishman is forced to talk to God. " -- Stephen "Braveheart"

And another from Braveheart..

"You have bled with Wallace.....now bleed with me"

Love that movie


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

garret813 said:


> Can't believe nobody has used anything from Dumb & Dumber. They don't have any double meaning deep life lesson quotes, they just make me laugh every time I hear them. I can go on and on but these are some of my favorites.


Another:

Harry -"You sold my dead bird to a blind kid?"
Llyod - "Yep."
Harry - "But he didn't have a head!"
Llyod - "Harry, I took care of it."

"Samsonite. I was way off."


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Funny Farm

"Hey Mac, can you tell me how to get to Rosebud?"

-How'd you know my name was Mac?

"Lucky guess..."

-Then why don't you guess your way to Rosebud



Smokey & the Bandit

"Daddy, my hat blew off"
-I hope your godang head was in it"

:biggrin:


----------



## oilman (Oct 15, 2010)

*The Breakup*



Pistol58 said:


> First one that popped in my head, it was on last night...pretty funny still...
> 
> "Is that how you want to play it? Cause I'll play it like that. I'll play it like Lionel Richie, all night long, lady. Oh yeah. I'll call some guys from my neck of the woods. And we're not talking about, Brooke, about a couple of queens who know a few grapples. We're talking about Polacks that don't have a god**** future. That's right. We can make sh** real uncomfortable around here, and that's what we're going to do."


Classic Vice Vaughn. Loved that line.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

*Superbad* (2007)

*Evan*: I'd give my middle nut to start dating Becca.

*Officer Michaels*: Yeah McLovin, how is it going with the ladies? 
*Fogell*: It's not the "going" I'm worried about... but the "coming".

*Seth*: You know when you hear girls say 'Ah man, I was so ****-faced last night, I shouldn't have ****** that guy?' We could be that mistake!

*Officer Michaels*: [_hears a siren_] Oh sh**, the cops!

*Evan*: I heard she got breast reduction surgery. 
*Seth*: What? That's like slapping God across the face for giving you a beautiful gift.

*Officer Michaels*: Prepare to be ****ed by the long **** of the law!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Make my day!






Do you feel lucky?


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Get off..my lawn!-Gran Torino


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

From Raising Arizona...

H.I. , you're young...you've got you're health...What would you want with a job???????


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

See if anybody knows what movie this is from.

Candy: What you lookin' at? 
Otis: I'm lookin' at you, mama. 
Candy: Yeah, you see something you like? 
Otis: Maybe. I set my standards pretty low, so I'm never disappointed. 
Candy: Oh I don't disappoint.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

cclayton01 said:


> See if anybody knows what movie this is from.
> 
> Candy: What you lookin' at?
> Otis: I'm lookin' at you, mama.
> ...


 American Graffiti?


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

"With a bit of luck, his life was ruined forever. Always thinking that just behind some narrow door in all of his favorite bars, men in red woolen shirts are getting incredible kicks from things he'll never know." or maybe "What we do in life echoes in eternity."


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

*Animal House (1978)*
*Chip*: [_being spanked as part of Omega's initiation_] Thank you, sir! May I have another?


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

You may not have been first, but you can be next.

Charles


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

Cap'n Jack Sparrow " Bring me that horizon" I can't help but say it every time I get behind the helm of my boat.


----------



## bayoulady55 (Oct 26, 2006)

Bull Durham:

Well, I believe in the soul, the c##, the p#, the small of a woman's back, the hanging curve ball, high fiber, good scotch, that the novels of Susan Sontag are self-indulgent, overrated ****. I believe Lee Harvey Oswald acted alone. I believe there ought to be a constitutional amendment outlawing Astroturf and the designated hitter. I believe in the sweet spot, soft-core pornography, opening your presents Christmas morning rather than Christmas Eve and I believe in long, slow, deep, soft, wet kisses that last three days.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

calixtog said:


> "If you're going to shoot, shoot. Don't talk."


love that! lol 



 , tuco > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eli_Wallach


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

"They're heerrreee..." Poltergeist

"Herrreee's Johnny!!"...The Shining

"Boy, you're Momma sure cares about your education"...Forrest Gump


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Ya'll hadn't left to many choices but here is one,
"I'll be back" - Arnold [email protected]#$#%ger


----------



## paffap (Feb 13, 2009)

Caddie Shack : Idon't think the heavy stuff is here yet.
Scent of a Woman ? Al Pachino : Hoo-aah!


----------



## Capt. Blood (Apr 1, 2010)

Lt. Col. Frank Slade/Scent of a Woman- Out of order, I show you out of order. You don't know what out of order is, Mr. Trask. I'd show you, but I'm too old, I'm too tired, I'm too ***kin' blind. If I were the man I was five years ago, I'd take a FLAMETHROWER to this place! Out of order? Who the **ll do you think you're talkin' to? I've been around, you know? There was a time I could see. And I have seen. Boys like these, younger than these, their arms torn out, their legs ripped off. But there isn't nothin' like the sight of an amputated spirit. There is no prosthetic for that. You think you're merely sending this splendid foot soldier back home to Oregon with his tail between his legs, but I say you are... executin' his soul! And why? Because he's not a Bairdman. Bairdmen. You hurt this boy, you're gonna be Baird bums, the lot of ya. And Harry, Jimmy, Trent, wherever you are out there, **** YOU TOO!


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

"*We use words like honor*, *code*, *loyalty*. We use these words as the backbone of a life spent defending something. You use them as a punchline"

"I hate rude behavior in a man. I won't tolerate it."


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Go back a few years, Lads...

"Any man who hates children and small dogs can't be ALL bad !! "

W.C. Fields....


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

From "A Perfect World".

The kid asks Costner: "You kissed her butt?"

Costner: "Yeah, I did."

The kid: "Do you love her?"

Costner: "I kissed her butt, didn't I?"


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

When your husband makes love to you, it's my face he sees. Hand That Rocks the Cradle

Me love you long time. Ten dollars...anyting you want. Full Metal Jacket


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

When I get home I am gonna punch your momma in the mouth!!!


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

FMJ...
"How do you shoot women and children?"
"It's easy, you just don't lead them as much."

"What is your major malfunction?"

CHL...
"What we have here is a failure to communicate."


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

TRUE GRIT

*Mattie Ross*: I would not put a thief in my mouth to steal my brains! 
*Rooster Cogburn*: Well, it's the real article! Genuine, double-rectified bust head. Aged in the keg.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Junior: You know, Daddy, I don't think the Bandit's really bad. I think the trouble is he just got in with real bad company. Buford T. Justice: Bad company? Let me tell ya somethin', Junior. When you raid a cathouse, you take the piano player too.

Buford T. Justice: And don't go home, and don't go to eat, and don't play with yourself. It wouldn't look nice on my highway. 
[_begins to turn away, then returns_] Buford T. Justice: Now, you can THINK about it... but don't do it!

They dont make em like Jackie anymore..


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

"*Nothing like a FINE piece of hickory"* .......Clint Eastwood


----------



## Gomer 76825 (Jul 31, 2010)

awesum said:


> Willie Nelson - Rhinestone Cowboy (? I think)
> 
> "I'm gonna get me some whiskey and find me a gal that can suck chrome off a trailer hitch ball ......."


I'm gonna get me a bottle of tequilla and one of them keeno girls that could suck the chrome of a trailer hitch, and just kinda kick back. It was rhinestone cowboy.


----------



## Coon (Jul 18, 2006)

"...it's a common spellin...."

Forest Gump


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Actually, after watching the Boys and Giants last nite, a new fave


----------



## bsartor (Oct 29, 2005)

What do you got your period?- Departed

Rainman practically bankrupt the casino and he was a re-tard-Hangover 

That's what I like about these high school girls, I get older they stay the same age.-Dazed and Confused


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Gimmie some chon chon :biggrin:


----------



## joe martin (Jun 13, 2006)

Pablo said:


> "Pretty big talk for a one-eyed fat man."
> "Fill yore hand, you sonuvabeech!"


Alot of good one in that movie.

Duvall " It's enough that you know, I'll do what I have to do "

Jaws Your gonna nee a bigger boat

Con Air Ah shucks

Urban Cowboy I'm gonna kill that sum b***h 
- My legs are sweatin moma
- contrary to what your daddy believe some of us cowboys 
got smarts real good like me


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

cheech: hey, how am i driving, man?

chong: (looking around) i think we're parked, man.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

Persian Warlord "You fool, the arrows from our archers will blot out the sun!"

Spartan warrior "Then we will fight in the shade."


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

"Please with sugar on top, clean the f-ing car" Winston-Pulp Fiction

"Yippi kay yay m-fer"- John McClain-Die Hard

"There's a f-ing tiger in the bathroom"- The Hangover

"Who's motorcycle is this?
It's not a motorcycle. It's chopper baby.
Who's chopper is this?
Zed.
Who's Zed?
Zed's dead baby, Zed's dead"- Pulp Fiction

"AK-47 when absolutely, positivley have to kill every m-fer in the room"- Jackie Brown

"That is a tasty burger"- Pulp Fiction

"Casue she's got a Great *****!!! And your head is all the way up it!"- Pacino- Heat

"Hey man, that is a toothpick!!!"- Chong

"My dog ate my stash man, had to follow him around for three days. It really blew the dogs mind. 

You mean we are smoking dog $hit man..."- Up in Smoke


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

"I'm lookin at a tin star with a drunk pinned to it"


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Maybe not the best movie line but definitely one of the best scenes ever. "The Tallywhacker"


----------



## kcross (Aug 14, 2005)

Here's a good stick to beat the lovely lady--

The Quite Man


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

From Christmas Vacation...It was a funny squeaky sound. You couldn't here a dump truck if it drove into a nitroglycerin plant!


----------



## Rather-B-Fishing (Aug 20, 2009)

Negative gostrider... the patern is full


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

"I always tell the truth, even when I lie." Al Pacino- Scarface


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

Shawshank Redemption...
"I like to think that the last thing that went through the warden's mind (before the bullet)...


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

"i got two guns one for the each of you". tombstone doc hoilday


----------



## whozurdaddy (Aug 23, 2010)

"I wanted to look at it before the lawyers and bankers get it." Woodrow F. Call
"I hate rude behavior in a man. I won't tolorate it." Woodrow F. Call
"Your a daisy if you do." Doc Holiday
"I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti." Dr. Lecter


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

I'll take your clothes, your boots, and your motorcycle! T2 Arnold. 





entire hunting scene from wedding crashers cracks me up! 





a little language but super funny Red heat with Arnold again


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

ok sooooo...its not the best movie line ever...but it makes me laugh everytime i hear it....

Michaela: I love it when the smart kids try to be so stupid.

For Keeps.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Mae West: "Poker, isn't that a game of chance?"
WC Fields: "No my dear, not the way I play it." 
My LIttle Chickadee - 1940


----------



## wacky-worm (Mar 10, 2008)

Unforgiven
Little Bill Daggett: You just shot an unarmed man.
Bill Munny: He should have armed himself if he's gonna decorate his saloon with my friend. *...*


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

wacky-worm said:


> Unforgiven
> Little Bill Daggett: You just shot an unarmed man.
> Bill Munny: He should have armed himself if he's gonna decorate his saloon with my friend. *...*


Yeah, I love this one too


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Leave the gun. Take the cannoli.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*From the movie The Ringer

Michael*: Incredible; that guy is the Deion Sanders of retards.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

_*Teasle:* Are you telling me that 200 of our men against your boy is a no-win situation for us?_
_*Trautman:* You send that many, don't forget one thing._
_*Teasle:* What?_
_*Trautman:* A good supply of body bags. _

_and another First Blood classic_

_*Trautman:* I don't think you understand. I didn't come to rescue Rambo from you. I came here to rescue you from him._


----------



## grasshopper (Mar 11, 2010)

What is the golf swing by Roy McElroy? I tend to thing of the golf swing as a poem. The critical opening phrase of this poem will always be the grip. As the hands unit to form a single unit by the simple overlap of the little finger. Lowly and slowly the club head is lead back, pulled into position not by the hands but by the body whick turns away from the target shifting weight to the right side without shifting balance. Tempo is everything perfection unitanible as the body coils now to the top of the swing. There is a slite hessitation. A little nod to the gods. That He is falible. Perfection is unitanible. And know the weight is being shifted back to the left pulled by the powers inside the earth its alive this swing a living sculpture and down through contact always down striking the ball crisply with character. Tuning fork goes off in your heart, in your ba**s. Such a pure feeling is a well struck golf shot. Tin Cup


----------

